# Carter Accuright Log Mill



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

I'm pretty new to the bandsaw world, still trying out new things. I just got this Carter Accuright Log Mill after spending some time trying to decide whether to make my own. For $140, I opted for the buy versus the build option. It will hold logs up to about 21" in length, and I suppose as tall as you can resaw. I put my first log through it, about 8" diameter and a foot long (all I've got has been cut up for firewood) to try out. It is fully dried after sitting in my basement for 5 years after being cut, with ends painted. I have to say it was a complete joy to use this jig, and the 3/4" 3tpi blade on the saw made quick work of it, which kind of surprised me.










Not only does it hold the log absolutely solid, giving me confidence that nothing unexpected is about to happen, but it was thrilling to open up a log and seeing what's inside.This is from the center quartersawn section of a Blue Oak, a common Oak in the Sierra Foothills.









I sliced it in 1/2" boards, with the intention of making some boxes for chisels and such.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's great! Thanks for the write-up.

So it seems that it would make a decent resawing sled for shorter pieces? How close to the blade can you get the fence?


----------



## Dave Mills (Dec 4, 2019)

sanchez said:


> That's great! Thanks for the write-up.
> 
> So it seems that it would make a decent resawing sled for shorter pieces? How close to the blade can you get the fence?


It sure seems like a good solution to me, though it's the only one I've ever used 

You only use this sled for the first two cuts on the log, to create two adjacent flats. Much like how you use a jointer. After that, all the cuts to create actual boards are done using the stock resawing fence from the bandsaw (pic below). I cut this log into 1/2" thick boards.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

My blade never cuts a straight enough line for resawing. I only use the band saw for trimming off bits and pieces from limbs and trunks.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

I have one, great piece of equipment. The only bad thing is the plastic knobs have a habit of breaking off the fixtures.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

mikechell said:


> My blade never cuts a straight enough line for resawing. I only use the band saw for trimming off bits and pieces from limbs and trunks.


cutting straight is the blade. i never could cut straight with mine until i bought a 3tpi skip tooth blade. until this, i always thought the bandsaw was a safer saw, nope. here i ripped an 1/8" piece of brazilian cherry flooring, hard af if you know what i mean.


----------

